# whats the best lighting for malawi??????



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

hi, im running standard daylight aquarium bulbs on my tank.
i just wondered what kind of bulbs you guys use to get the best colours.
would marine bulbs be better. :thumb:


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

I usually run Two White and a Marine Glow Blue. The Blue definitely helps.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm using a 10000K MH lamp, pretty happy with it too.


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

IMO here's the best bulb for the money to make your Malawi's look great,

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10910/product.web

They've been around for some time, maybe some of the older fish keeper's will agree,


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had too much algae with actinic, FWIW.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I like the 50/50 daylight/actinic bulbs.

I've tried the marine bulbs, but don't find them any better than these.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 11, 2008)

I use 1 18 000K and 1 10 500K bulb; specifically, one Hagen Powerglo and one Philips Aquarelle. Tried actinic, didn't like it. So far this is the best spectrum I have tried.


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

I use (2) 10k, (2)75k (1)blue atinic (1) pink atinic.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

I use a 10,000K and a blue Actinic. It gives it a kind of saltwater look, and it's bright as well. It's definitely a "pure white" type of look, and the actinic highlights the blue/gold colors so prevalent in all malawi fish. I couldn't even tell some of my fish had gold/yellow on their fins until the actinic brought out the contrast.

Also, if you have Rustys, it really brings out the purple on their sides.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

I was considering the following.

Since I have a planted Mbuna Tank.

1 - 10K
1 - 6700
2 - Blue Actinic.

4x65w - Nova Extreme T5

This gives me roughly 2watts per gallon of useful light for plants and the actinic will help to bring out fish colors.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

There are those that will disagree, but if you have reds and oranges and blues in your tank, I've tried all, and Aquaglo is by far the best. Powerglo is nice, but doesn't make the red's and oranges 'glow' like the aquaglow. The ONLY drawback with the aquaglow is that it's not as high in the pure yellow, but my yellow fish still look yellow. Reds, Oranges can't be beat. Blues are very nice too.

I've never been a fan of the actinic lighing, but to put it in complement to an Aquaglo might be very nice, or do an aquaglo and a 50/50

If you've got a single strip, definately do the Aquaglo... if you're running 2 strips, do an aquaglo and mix it with say, a 50/50 of some sort.

I have a problem with actinic lighting, it really brings out the glow in the blues like nothing else, but you're sacrificing the colors on everything else. Even my substrate no longer looks the right color. I personally am willing to do a little more reds, yellows and oranges at the espense of a little blue glow. I just feel the actinic gives the tank an unatural look.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

I can give you a link to videos... even videos of the same fish swimming between a 10k/blue actinic and Auqaglo..the difference will knock your socks off, I tell you. I'll never do 10k/Ba again. Again Powerglo is just like Aquaglo but with a little more yellow and a lot less orange and red. If you have orange or red fish, there really is no other light to consider.
Ask my local petsmart, I've bought them all, tried then, and taken them all back! I still have the 10k/ba to show a side by side to you though.


----------



## DNK (Jun 8, 2007)

Best thing is to just try different tubes and combinations. I initially went on other peoples' recommendations and didn't like it so spent a while mixing and matching until I was happy.


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

I've found that Aquaglo's produce too much algae. I've been most happy with the Powerglo's myself. :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

50/50 white/blue


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

Eric C. said:


> I've found that Aquaglo's produce too much algae. I've been most happy with the Powerglo's myself. :thumb:


What's the color temperature of an Aquaglo and Powerglo?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm kinda new to fish keeping and don't know anything about light but the light that came with my 55g. musta been just a shop light because I moved some fish (extra males) I was going to get rid of over into my new 29g. that has a PENN-PLAX aquari-lux light in it (what zebra7 recommened in his/her post) and I couldn't believe the difference it made. The red zebra that just looked peachy orange now looks florescent day glow orange. It's gorgeous. The cobalt that was so pale of a blue that it was almost light gray is stunning too. It made such a difference that now hubby wants to keep the fish lol. He thinks their colors are better because they are out of the crowded 55g. and it may be to some extent but it's mainly the light because the change was immediate when I put them in. I want to get one for the 55g. too :thumb: . Unless someone says there's something lots better that's tried the aquari-lux too.


----------



## CUBLUEJAY (May 8, 2008)

I just set up a 55 gallon tank and right now I am using the all-glass light that came used with the hood which looks pretty good. Yesterday I picked up a couple of 50/50 bulbs, but I didn't like how they kind of washed out my yellow labs (ie were not as vibrant of a yellow). I only have the capacity for one bulb.

What would be a great bulb to bring out blues, yellows, and oranges?

jmr


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Fish_Dude said:


> I can give you a link to videos... even videos of the same fish swimming between a 10k/blue actinic and Auqaglo..the difference will knock your socks off, I tell you.


Could you go ahead and post the videos? I would be interested in seeing them.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

iceblue said:


> Fish_Dude said:
> 
> 
> > I can give you a link to videos... even videos of the same fish swimming between a 10k/blue actinic and Auqaglo..the difference will knock your socks off, I tell you.
> ...


me too


----------

